# Biggest hidden sticker ever, lol...



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

My cars down the bodyshop getting a colour change, as when they stripped it down to be sprayed they removed the hooj Trust side skirts and they found this...


















Why anyone put that there is beyond me, and then they covered it up anyhow!

Im glad all that was there was a big old GTR sticker, big skirts on cars usually hide crash damage and rust, but tis solid as a rock thank ****.

Other side hasnt got one tho...


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

SteveN said:


> Other side hasnt got one tho...


Have you noticed the big weld line down the middle?  

Phil


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

There 2, one width wise, one length, its made from 4 cars, the ULITMATE cut n shut, lol


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

some people will do anything in the quest to save weight 

Looks like your spoiler has been _stolen _too ...


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

SteveN said:


> There 2, one width wise, one length, its made from 4 cars, the ULITMATE cut n shut, lol


LOL.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i dnt get the line joke? explain


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I don't think your spoiler will be very effective though Steve


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

I found a 'WAKOS' sticker under the trim panel in the boot of my car, no idea who they are?!


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

WAKOS make some very high quality oils. If only their diff & gearbox oils were available in the UK!


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Cheers Miguel! 

Ive always wondered what they made


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Newera said:


> WAKOS make some very high quality oils.


I thought it was something to do with David Koresh and the Branch Dividians?


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

SteveN said:


> I thought it was something to do with David Koresh and the Branch Dividians?


 nice one.


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

Made any progress on it yet?


----------



## Kochi (Jul 25, 2003)

Is that spray shop in cheltenham ?


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Haribo said:


> i dnt get the line joke? explain


LOL 

ok, these a dodgy practice done by people(but not limited to) who export Grey imports . Lets say a car has been rear ended in an accident. These a practice where they cut the car into two seperate peices front & back. The damaged back end is discarded & the front end is welded back into another cars back end there by giving you a whole complete car. There is a clear weld line where the two bodys are joined together - this is the give away.
This is not strictly a legal practice as there are obvious safety issues. You can also cut cars according to quarter ie front left, front right, rear left & rear right. 

The joke being that SteveN jested that his car is formed up of 4 different quaters from other cars & that the weld lines make it look like a hot crossed bun !

Thats the joke.:smokin:


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

What colour Steve???


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

My 89 GTR has the exact same stickers in the same place, whats the chance they are a JDM dealer add on???


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Kochi said:


> Is that spray shop in cheltenham ?


No mate. Devon/Cornwall border.



GavGTR said:


> What colour Steve???


House of Kolor Dark Grey, lol  Or maybe not.

Turns out there was also a minor dent in the corner too where the sticker was, not a scrape, and not down to the sill, so no idea how a previous owner managed it, a kick maybe, so they straightened it out and smoothed over it now.

While they was on a smoothing mission theyve got rid of them GT badges on the wings, smoothed the boot, the bumper/splitter, and loadsa other things, its getting there...


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

some more work in progress pics would be nice


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I dont like posting pics here, said that before


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

Mr. Keets said:


> My 89 GTR has the exact same stickers in the same place, whats the chance they are a JDM dealer add on???


I found some brochure pictures of different models of the R32 and some of them had that GT-R sticker, so there's a good chance they came like that from the dealer/factory. 

http://www.ne.jp/asahi/tomosang/skyline/data/r_kouki/rk14.htm

And a close up:

http://www.yokoban.net/yokoban style200506bnr32-2.htm


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Moz! Great info! Thanks! Never seen that before!

Anyone know if it was just a dealer option or if there was a reason for it?


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

No worries, it's a long winter here and I just sit around on the net looking for things and waiting until the GT-R can come out to play again!  

I have the bigger brochure pictures on my work machine, I'll post them up tomorrow. Unfortunately, they're all in Japanese, but you'll get the idea. Can't remember where I got them from.

Be nice to see your car when it's all done. You could always get that massive "SKYLINE" along the door too just to make it perfect!


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

Big GTR Sticker
I don't remember who on the forum found this site (it was about the MFD), but I looked all over it (as I always do), and have a look at the sides of the car : the same GTR sticker is on each side, not as big as yours but...
Maybe the ex-owner as he seems to have owned a R32 pic, if yours is second-hand.
Not had time to translate the site with babelfish, but it seems to be quite interesting.


----------

